# maybe a RBR fixed gear century??



## ukiahb (Jan 26, 2003)

Have read of the ride MB1 is organizing on the east coast and wonder if anyone would like to try something similar out here this spring. Haven't ridden that far fixed yet, but that is a goal for this year. FWIW I know of a route in Sonoma Co. that would work well, but maybe somewhere else??


----------

